# Having trouble with Ligonier



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi friends, I recently subscribed to a 9 bucks a month Ligonier account. I went ahead and signed up for a couple of courses that interest me and so far I enjoy them. I was wondering though how many I have to take to get a certificate and how exactly does that work? The website doesn't really explain it very well. I see where it keeps track of what I've done but I can't find what amount and what specific (if any) classes I need to take to compete a certificate program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 28, 2016)

If I recall correctly, once you have finished the course, participate in the online q/a, and pass the quizzes, it gives you the option to download a certificate at the end.


----------



## CJ_The_Baptist (Sep 28, 2016)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> If I recall correctly, once you have finished the course, participate in the online q/a, and pass the quizzes, it gives you the option to download a certificate at the end.



Oh so it's course certificates? I thought there were certificates you could earn from completing a group of courses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 28, 2016)

I have several certificates from the coursework. You complete all the lessons, take the exams and then receive an electronic certificate (see below) for each completed course.

View attachment Certificate- Understanding Free Will.pdf


----------

